# [SOLVED] emerge -up world nie pokazuje nowych pakietów

## Jacek

Witam,

Nie po raz pierwszy spotykam się z błędem, że polecenie:

```
emerge -up world
```

nie znajduje wszystkich aktualizacji pakietów.

Przykład:

```
# emerge -up world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] kde-misc/krusader-1.70.1 [1.80.0]

[ebuild     UD] net-im/kadu-0.4.3 [0.5.0] USE="-config_wizard% -tk%"

```

ALE jeśli wpiszę:

```
emerge -up openldap
```

wówczas otrzymuję, że jest dostępna aktualizacja tego ebuilda:

```
# emerge -up openldap

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] net-nds/openldap-2.3.35-r1 [2.3.24-r1] USE="samba* -smbkrb5passwd%"

```

Co się dzieje i jak to naprawić?

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 Last edited by Jacek on Wed Oct 03, 2007 1:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

depsy, moze tego pakietu nie masz w world. dodawaj -D czyli np. emerge -NuDa world.

Btw może zmień też profil na 2007.0 i zaktualizuj GCC, warto też było by flagi pod procesor ustawić. to tak OT.

----------

## Jacek

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> depsy, moze tego pakietu nie masz w world. dodawaj -D czyli np. emerge -NuDa world.
> 
> Btw może zmień też profil na 2007.0 i zaktualizuj GCC, warto też było by flagi pod procesor ustawić. to tak OT.

 

Masz rację - pakietu tego nie było w world.

A polecenie powyższe zaproponowało jeszcze raz zbudowanie około 100 pakietów.

Rozumiem w takim razie, że powinienem używać zamiast '-u' '-uND'?

Co do flag - obecnie pracuję na athlon64, ale może zdarzyć się, że będę musiał zmienić sprzęt i na PIII czy zwykłe AMD - wolę, żeby wówczas system mi działał  :Smile: 

PS: przełączenie na 2007 wykonać wg tej instrukcji: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gentoo-upgrading.xml ?

================================================

No dobrze. Ale właśnie zauważyłem, że wśród listy tych około 100 pakietów nie ma openldap.

Więc moje pytanie nadal jest aktualne - w jaki sposób uaktualnić system?

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## Arfrever

 *Jacek wrote:*   

> Więc moje pytanie nadal jest aktualne - w jaki sposób uaktualnić system?

 

Odpowiedź w większości już została udzielona. Proponuję dodać "--with-bdeps=y":

```
emerge -uDNatv --with-bdeps=y world
```

Przeczytaj:

```
man emerge
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Jacek

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -uDNatv --with-bdeps=y world
> ```
> ...

 

Powyższe polecenie również nie powoduje wykrycia aktualizacji dla openldap. Niestety  :Sad: 

To już po przełączeniu na profil 2007.0.

----------

## Arfrever

 *Jacek wrote:*   

> To już po przełączeniu na profil 2007.0.

 

Zmień profil na "default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop".

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Andry77

 *Jacek wrote:*   

>  *Arfrever wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> emerge -uDNatv --with-bdeps=y world
> ```
> ...

 

Moze 

```

emerge -pvuD --oneshot `qlist -IC | tr '\n' ' '`

```

U mnie działa i tak aktualizuje system.

----------

## Jacek

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Zmień profil na "default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop". 

 

Po tym, to już aktualizacje całkiem przestały działać. Wróciłem do 2007.0 i musi być dobrze tak jak jest.

 *Andry77 wrote:*   

> emerge -pvuD --oneshot `qlist -IC | tr '\n' ' '` 

 

Jeśli masz zainstalowanego mplayera, to wysiada:

 *Quote:*   

> !!! 'media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1' is not a valid package atom.

 

```
# qlist -IC | grep -i mplayer

media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1
```

Ale piszę Ci to bardziej jako ciekawostkę i jeśli działa Ci ten kod w rzeczywistym środowisku, to kiedyś może nagle przestać.

Tak czy inaczej w temacie padło na tyle dużo odpowiedzi pomocnych, że dodaję SOLVED. 

Skoro wiadomo, że w profilu 2007.0 nie działa aktualizacja openldap, sądzę, że ta mała uciążliwość zostanie usunięta w przyszłej wersji  :Wink: 

----------

## Arfrever

 *Jacek wrote:*   

>  *Arfrever wrote:*   Zmień profil na "default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop".  
> 
> Po tym, to już aktualizacje całkiem przestały działać.

 

Co masz na myśli? Pokaż jakieś komunikaty błędów.

 *Jacek wrote:*   

>  *Andry77 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> emerge -pvuD --oneshot `qlist -IC | tr '\n' ' '` 
> ```
> ...

 

Tej wersji już nie ma w oficjalnym drzewie.

 *Jacek wrote:*   

> Skoro wiadomo, że w profilu 2007.0 nie działa aktualizacja openldap

 

To nieprawda.

Perduodu linkėjimus

ArfreverLast edited by Arfrever on Mon Nov 19, 2007 1:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacek

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Co masz na myśli? Pokaż jakieś komunikaty błędów.

 

Przykro mi, ale przez 2 tygodnie jestem na urlopie i nie mam dostępu do tamtego komputera.

Dlatego konkretów już nie jestem w stanie teraz podać. Jeśli nie zapomnę, spróbuję powtórzyć to po powrocie.

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Tej wersji już nie ma w oficjalnym drzewie.

 

Kurcze - ja widzę tylko 4 wersje rc1 w drzewie (tylko z różnymi p*). 

Pragnę tylko zauważyć, że był to wynik polecenia qlist, które wyświetla nazwy pakietów, a nie ich wersje.

Czyli jest błąd w aplikacji qlist (bądź w nazewnictwie pakietu), która nie potrafi oddzielić nazwy pakietu od wersji.

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> To nieprawda.

 

Oczywiście. A to, że żadna kombinacja (parametry) polecenia emerge world nie wykrywa aktualizacji openldap, to tylko moje złudzenie apteczne.  :Wink: 

PS: żeby było jasne - moim zamiarem nie jest stwierdzenie, że gentoo jest "be" (bo mi sie podoba i nie zamierzam z niego zrezygnować), lecz żeby znaleźć sposób na uniknięcie w przyszłości tego typu błędów (czyli również usunięcie błędów jeśli nie wynikają one z moich pomyłek/nieumiejętności).

----------

## Arfrever

 *Jacek wrote:*   

> A to, że żadna kombinacja (parametry) polecenia emerge world nie wykrywa aktualizacji openldap, to tylko moje złudzenie apteczne.  

 

Flaga "ldap" nie była domyślnie włączona w poprzednich profilach, więc, jeśli też nie została włączona w "/etc/make.conf", to istnieje duże prawdopodobieństwo, że żaden eksplicytnie zażądany do instalacji pakiet nie wymaga, by OpenLDAP był zainstalowany.

Zapamiętaj, że zestaw "world" obejmuje tylko pakiety wymienione w pliku "/var/lib/portage/world" + pakiety z zestawu "system", a nie wszystkie zainstalowane pakiety.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

